# Ovation Applause AE28 - what to sell for?



## stodge (Sep 4, 2009)

I have an Ovation Applause AE28 I'm trying to sell - I have a couple of friends interested in it but I don't know what to ask for it. Does anyone know how much I could sell it for (CAN$)? It's in perfect condition, hardly used. Thanks


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Average price*

What ever you can get for it, average price paid for these have been between 200-300 dollars and it seems mostly because folks wanted to try one, but personally I think you might be lucky to get $200.00 for it, they only has MSRP of $430.00 street should have been 280 -320.00 so get what you can.Ship


----------

